# Moving to Mo'Town, WV



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

I'm moving to Morgantown, West Virginia from NY in about a week or so. 

I'm definitely going to be MTBing a whole lot more than I do in NY, 
but I also plan to fully take advantage of all those open roads out there and RB a ton.

Any suggestions? 
Bike Shops?

I already hit Wamsley Cycles while I was out there 
(they seem like a really nice group of guys there) 
and a sport shop that had a nice bike section in town. 

Thanks for any input.

2G.


----------



## burnteyes (Jul 18, 2009)

Thats a little far north for me but welcome to a WV. You will be about 3 hours from me


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

burnteyes said:


> Thats a little far north for me but welcome to a WV. You will be about 3 hours from me



Thanks for the welcome. 

:thumbsup: 

I'll be heading out all over the state to MTB for sure. 

Do you Mountain Bike at all?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Pretty country, enjoy it.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

kytyree said:


> Pretty country, enjoy it.


Thanks.

I was there about 2 months ago and I knew I'd be back.


----------



## DaveFromWV (Jul 31, 2009)

My 2 cents: WV in generally is not as friendly to road cyclists as NY is. Most people think you are stupid for riding a bike instead of a car. They just "Don't Get It". On the other hand, we have some awesome places to ride and there are several road riders in the Morgantown area. Talk to the guys at Wamsley's. They are great!! Plenty of mountain bikers in the area too. Talk to the guys at Pathfinder for that. 

My biggest tip. Watch out for coal trucks. They don't care about cyclists. They will run you off the road, honk at you, and put you in scary situations. Get to know the roads around and find times to avoid them. 

Other than that, have fun. WV is a GREAT state. The greatest in my opinion. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to WV. I am 'bout 1.5 hours from Mo'Town in the eastern panhandle. You'll have to make it down to Davis for some great mountain biking. Coopers Rock near Morgantown is supposed to be really good stuff too. Can't comment on the road stuff but where I am it is pretty good and I ride the Cumberland MD area too and so far things have been good there as well.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I've lived in WV for four years now. My buddy graduated from WVWC ( http://www.therecorddelta.com/fe_view_article_window.php?story_id=2540&page_id=73&heading=0 ), and is going to WVU now. They have a pretty ****ing serious cycling team. http://www.wvucycling.com/

I say that because they have a "bike house," they all can kick my ass (my friend has ranked in cat 1 nats in mtb, and more for two or so years) and they do road, cross, mtb, etc.

Get ahold of them and they will familiarize you with the area.

There is also Positive Spin with Nick Hein. Very VERY nice dude. He runs a non-profit bike shed/repair place to let people fix broken/abandoned bikes to earn a bike of their choice to build type setup. He's involved in a lot of national advocacy and is very knowledgeable. http://www.positivespin.org/

I live in Buckhannon, and we have a small but FANTASTIC road group here. Not the fastest, but very loyal and friendly. (60-70 miles away.) We have some MTB stuff, but I have not been on it. Holly River is supposed to be one of the damned best areas for beauty/scenery and riding.

Clarksburg has a pretty casual bike club that involves membership dues and whatnot. I don't know much about them. (this is about 45 miles from motown) 

Parkersburg is pretty serious about cycling too. I think they have an official trail from Salem (?50 mi away?) to Parkersburg (?160 mi away?) for bikes too! 

Elkins (75-80 mi away [1hr ]) is where a lot of hot mtb trails are allegedly. I do not know, but that's what I hear~ 

Phillipi (70 mi away) has two races around their area every summer. Davis is also serious mtb area.

Weston (50 mi away) has some nice roads and passes by a lot of small lakes and farms. I love this area.

Fairmont (25mi away) is dirty, or at least makes me feel like I shouldn't be there.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.

Nubster - we should get together and ride one day!


----------



## DaveFromWV (Jul 31, 2009)

lalahsghost said:


> Fairmont (25mi away) is dirty, or at least makes me feel like I shouldn't be there.
> 
> 
> 
> > Couldn't help but laugh at this one. I just finished my undergrad up in Fairmont this past December. After spending 4 long years there I couldn't think of a better description of Fairmont.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

lalahsghost said:


> Nubster - we should get together and ride one day!


I'll be in Davis on Sunday !!!!


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*hmmm, try Raleigh*

Try route 20 in Raleigh going towards Mullens. Thats a training ride you will NOT forget.


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

*great riding here*

in Morgantown. I think you'll like it. As other have said, the MTBing is great. Coopers Rock is so close (15 mins drive) and then Big Bear Lake has some of the best trails around. (about 30 mins from Morgantown)

If you haven't already, consider joining the local google group. 
http://groups.google.com/group/monbikeclub?hl=en
Like these open groups anywhere, there's lots of B.S. and banter, but you can find some great rides that way. Pretty much all levels. We have a very fast (think race training) group ride on Wed. nights from the courthouse at 5:30pm. Also a regular Sunday road ride at 9am from the courthouse. This one can vary in terms of speed and level of riders, but it's a great way to learn some cool routes. 

During the winter, there's a Sunday MTB ride at 1pm at Baker's Ridge. It pretty much rides in any/all conditions. Again, check the google group for those announcements usually starting in Nov. Finally, if you're into cyclocross, there's a great WV series this fall, and one race in Morgantown on Halloween day. We'll be starting practices on the race course at the end of Sept. (this takes the place of the Wed. night fast ride)

Not to mention the railtrail system. You can ride for hours on these and never have to deal with traffic. 

Good luck with your move. Welcome to Morgantown.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

4:00pm

Sunday.

Heading into town for a spin and probably will look for nice long roads to hit.


----------



## burnteyes (Jul 18, 2009)

woot!!! have fun hit some of those 20% grades we have around here


----------

